# Scoparia, Tasmania



## mellowyellow (Jan 11, 2021)

You need to wear gaiters bushwalking in Tasmania because the leaves are very sharp. Pushing through this stuff is a nightmare, especially if you fall over! Source: Reddit

Richea scoparia, is a wide spread Tasmanian endemic plant. The genus Richea, forms part of the Ericaceae family, which are commonly heath-like shrubs. The name refers to the erect bushy growth habit, described as a broom-like shrub, most commonly referred to as the honey bush or simply ‘scoparia’ to many bushwalkers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

As the staunch gardener that I am, what a beautiful site these are.

Very similar to Lupine. 

The leaves do look very sharp, almost like spines.


----------

